# 6 fans and only 1 cpu fan header



## gasolin (May 29, 2019)

Finally got my ryzen 7 1700 to 4ghz without my vrm getting to hot

Im using an air cpu cooler, but i have an aio i want to use, i do have 4 fans (actually 6 i could use) for my 240 aio, with only 1 cpu fan header i need a pwm fan splitter

No problems there, if for some reason i want to go all in with 6 fans and a 360mm aio like this https://www.eteknix.com/alphacool-eisbaer-lt-360-cpu-liquid-cooler-review/5/

What do i do for the fans, 6 fans no 6 fan 4 pin splitter and no space for a fan controller in the front


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2019)

That's most likely too much current for 1 header, especially as you first power it up. 

I'd recommend getting a powered PWM fan splitter, XSPC do an 8 way one that would do the trick and have room for more fans later if you want.


----------



## EarthDog (May 29, 2019)

Exactly. Typical headers are good for 1A/12W unless you manual specifies otherwise (and typically that is on pump headers).


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2019)

infrared said:


> That's most likely too much current for 1 header, especially as you first power it up.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a powered PWM fan splitter, XSPC do an 8 way one that would do the trick and have room for more fans later if you want.



You do know that a 4pin pwm fan splitter for 4-5 fans has a molex for power? (if there where a 6 fan version it wouldn't be a problem, i just don't know of any 4 pin splitter for 6 fans)


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 29, 2019)

Not so hasty... 

The problem is the PWM line is pulled inside the fans to the rail and sags or drifts away. Depending on the fans and motherboard it can drive PWM signal only to 3 fans in parallel, some does more, some doesn't. I have encountered the problem. There are rare cases for people wanting to hook up more than 3 fans on the same header as motherboards have plenty of them these days... 

Only solution for me was making a board myself and hooking up a non inverting opamp in comparator mode and fed from TTL compatible logic ie +5V. Thus I had enough current to drive so many fans as I wish. I haven't seen a retail product addressing this problem.


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2019)

gasolin said:


> You do know that a 4pin pwm fan splitter for 4-5 fans has a molex for power?


That would probably work too then (why did you ask if you know of those?).. Ferrum Master brings up a good point though about potential pwm signal strength issues, I've never run into that issue before tho, the most I've run off 1 header is 3 fans.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2019)

I have to ask..
Why don't you have room for a fan hub?
I keep 2 fan hubs on the backside of my case.. 1 hanging with other wires and the other in an unused 3.5" bay.
They are both software addressable.

Basically the same as the messy thing you picked out...lol








						Nurbenn Chassis Fan Hub CPU Cooling HUB 10 Port 12V 4 Pin Fan PWM Fan Hub SATA Controller - Newegg.com
					

Buy Nurbenn Chassis Fan Hub CPU Cooling HUB 10 Port 12V 4 Pin Fan PWM Fan Hub SATA Controller with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I use 2 of these hubs


			software addressable fan hub - Google Shopping
		

1for 3x120mm  and 1 for 2x140mm
Just saying for example because you can hide anything in the back.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 29, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I have to ask..
> Why don't you have room for a fan hub?
> I keep 2 fan hubs on the backside of my case.. 1 hanging with other wires and the other in an unused 3.5" bay.
> They are both software addressable.
> ...


That would be my suggestion also, I have one of these : https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lamp...fan-control-for-pci-slot-black-fg-006-lp.html

At 36w per channel I could daisy chain as many fans as I could ever want in a case though it's only got 3 attached to it atm with the cpu fans running off the motherboard header


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That would be my suggestion also, I have one of these : https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lamp...fan-control-for-pci-slot-black-fg-006-lp.html
> 
> At 36w per channel I could daisy chain as many fans as I could ever want in a case though it's only got 3 attached to it atm with the cpu fans running off the motherboard header


Those are nice...
I had one of those but with 2 switches for cold cathode lighting..circa 2005.. LoL
I'd buy one if I had need.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 29, 2019)

Those hubs are horrid. Their ramp driving the mosfet is steep, this one doesn't have a choke to tame the spikes. Barely works and also is very noisy signal wise. I had one shipped with my phanteks case... discarded on sight.

PWM is the way.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2019)

Asus commander pro. I'm running 6 fans off it and my PC is quiet as a mouse. It's a brill piece of kit. I got one of them adaptors but it did not work.


----------



## kapone32 (May 29, 2019)

You can connect 6 fans to the 4 pin CPU option header. I know because I have 6 140s on my Eisbear 420 AIO.



gasolin said:


> Finally got my ryzen 7 1700 to 4ghz without my vrm getting to hot
> 
> Im using an air cpu cooler, but i have an aio i want to use, i do have 4 fans (actually 6 i could use) for my 240 aio, with only 1 cpu fan header i need a pwm fan splitter
> 
> ...



You are going to love that cooler. You can even expand it to cool your GPU too


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Those hubs are horrid. Their ramp driving the mosfet is steep, this one doesn't have a choke to tame the spikes. Barely works and also is very noisy signal wise. I had one shipped with my phanteks case... discarded on sight.
> 
> PWM is the way.


I had one of those 5.25 bay fan controllers that came with those tiny flat sensors... It did manual or automatic...
I put it on manual.
Not sure why but I preferred my mostly 80mm fans going as slow as possible all the time.


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2019)

infrared said:


> That would probably work too then (why did you ask if you know of those?).. Ferrum Master brings up a good point though about potential pwm signal strength issues, I've never run into that issue before tho, the most I've run off 1 header is 3 fans.




It's not for 6 fans, since i have 6 of the same fans i could go for that, i have to think about it, since going all in means i could for many years have more than enough cooling and atm i do have a little extra money for a 360 aio, i want to go for a 6 or 8 core ryzen 3000, i would oc close to its limit, my ryzen 7 1700 is at 150watt at 4ghz, i like it cool and quiet doing gaming so with 10-20% higher ghz than ryzen 2000, ryzen 3000 might get hot, not just a 95 watt tdp.

Im lucky i only use 150 watt and around 1.356 volt that's my limit for my cpu and the air cooler i use.



kapone32 said:


> You can connect 6 fans to the 4 pin CPU option header. I know because I have 6 140s on my Eisbear 420 AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to love that cooler. You can even expand it to cool your GPU too




Im considering one since i have 6 of the same fans (corsiar ml 120). Im close to my current cpu coolers limited, 70c in prime 95 on a cool day (i want to keep it cool and fairly quiet).

For the cooler to be efficient and fairly quiet i would have to do like JayzTwoCents, have alot of fans running at low rpm (more fans than i need).

I can get a  Alphacool Eisbaer LT 360  for less than the price of a  Corsair Hydro H100i Pro RGB, according to eTeknix it's a very good deal

Just dont see any difference of the  AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 and  AlphaCool Eisbaer LT360 other than the fans (gonna use other fans),big difference in price and mabye an upgraded pump? The LT which is the cheapest also comes with ryzen support that the non LT doesn't.

When i used my 240mm aio i was happy with it since i could get the pump silent at just under 80% and it kept my ryzen 7 a few c cooler than my scythe mugen 5, noise was lower, i just didn't have enought airflow so i needed to go back to more fans (air cooler), my MainBoard and SYSTIN got over 80c hot (to much for my taste) doing prime 95 = not enought airflow, more fans got me  5-10c better temps on my mb.

Using an aio at low rpm i have to have more fans to get more airflow


----------



## kapone32 (May 30, 2019)

gasolin said:


> It's not for 6 fans, since i have 6 of the same fans i could go for that, i have to think about it, since going all in means i could for many years have more than enough cooling and atm i do have a little extra money for a 360 aio, i want to go for a 6 or 8 core ryzen 3000, i would oc close to its limit, my ryzen 7 1700 is at 150watt at 4ghz, i like it cool and quiet doing gaming so with 10-20% higher ghz than ryzen 2000, ryzen 3000 might get hot, not just a 95 watt tdp.
> 
> Im lucky i only use 150 watt and around 1.356 volt that's my limit for my cpu and the air cooler i use.
> 
> ...



Exactly I got the 420 for $135.99 Canadian. The fans that cam ewith the original were meh (3 pin at that) but some nice Noctua, Arctic or even Phanteks fans would be good. I say that because they are alll pretty quiet and also inexpensive. You can get 5 Arctic F12s for $34.99 Canadian. The best thing abou tthose is that they come with both a male and female 4 pin connector


----------



## gasolin (May 30, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Exactly I got the 420 for $135.99 Canadian. The fans that cam ewith the original were meh (3 pin at that) but some nice Noctua, Arctic or even Phanteks fans would be good. I say that because they are alll pretty quiet and also inexpensive. You can get 5 Arctic F12s for $34.99 Canadian. The best thing abou tthose is that they come with both a male and female 4 pin connector



Well the more expensive version comes with be quiet Pure Wings 2 fans and they are good = 40 euro difference

I would have loved if there was a Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360 RGB TR4 Edition for ryzen, this 360 aio is super cheap (although cheap twice as expensive as the masterliquid lite 240 which i have).


----------



## kapone32 (May 30, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Well the more expensive version comes with be quiet Pure Wings 2 fans and they are good = 40 euro difference
> 
> I would have loved if there was a Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360 RGB TR4 Edition for ryzen, this 360 aio is super cheap (although cheap twice as expensive as the masterliquid lite 240 which i have).



Yeah I forgot that they had a partnership with Be Quiet for the LT. Are you sure your case can fit that, it is something like 400 MM with the pump and resevoir in the rad. Cooler Master makes really good air and water coolers I saw that demoed a 360 ARGB AIO at this year's Computex but that doesn't mean it will get released. The Alphacool is better in my opinion because it has a pure copper radiator and is easy to adjust or expand yourself.


----------



## gasolin (May 30, 2019)

It's the non lt that has the be quiet fans


----------



## kapone32 (May 30, 2019)

gasolin said:


> It's the non lt that has the be quiet fans



Nice then you will definitely be enjoying that. I dropped 7 degrees going from the Cooler Master Nepton 280L to the Eisbaer 420.


----------



## gasolin (May 30, 2019)

Im considering this cooler, so i finally have some cooling above avarage. I have had a noctua nh-d15 and it couldnt keep my fx-8300 cool enough

I do need to have more case fans and fans on the cpu cooler than 2 and 2 case fans (or more efficient fans, which i do have)

Second, after i have thought about i don't think i have space for it because of my dvd drive and yes i use it regularly 

I was told i could have  a fractal design celsius s36 in the front with my dvd drive

just found this https://support.fractal-design.com/...compatibility-chart-with-fractal-design-cases


----------



## kapone32 (May 30, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Im considering this cooler, so i finally have some cooling above avarage. I have had a noctua nh-d15 and it couldnt keep my fx-8300 cool enough
> 
> I do need to have more case fans and fans on the cpu cooler than 2 and 2 case fans (or more efficient fans, which i do have)
> 
> ...



If that is the case go with the Fractal any AIO will be better than an AIR cooler at one thing. Not load temps but lower voltage for OC.


----------



## gasolin (May 30, 2019)

well 360 seems to big for my case when i have a dvd drive


----------



## MrPerforations (May 30, 2019)

Hello,
         I went for using two motherboard headers and 3 fans of each.
I brought these https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07L3NNKBS/ref=psdc_949408031_t5_B07MSDTNJ9
I don't think the header could support 4 fans from one header, but it was best deal I could find and then I only just reached the externally mounted fan cables (radiators mounted outside the case) as I thought the fan cables to be longer.
the length of 37cm includes the fan splitter header.
oh, and congrats on the 4ghz, I cant get anything out of mine, same vrm overheat problem and I cant mount anything as I don have room.


----------



## gasolin (May 30, 2019)

don't ship to denmark and it could be a problem since there isnt any extra power


----------

